

Show HN: Proscenium Journal – 1st Free Journal for Playwrights - Proscenium
http://www.prosceniumjournal.com

======
Proscenium
Hello!

Proscenium Journal is a startup literary journal -- the first literary journal
exclusively dedicated to publishing plays. Proscenium publications are free of
charge and readily accessible online, allowing playwrights to share their work
with a large audience. With Proscenium, we hope to revolutionize the current
system of play publication. We just released our first issue today. We hope
you like what you see! We're happy to hear any feedback!

Thanks!

-The Proscenium Team

